# Sundown SA-10 and SA-15 Pictures



## sundownz

These will be on their way to me soon for testing... no ETA just yet, though  

*SA-10 :*



















FS : 31.6 Hz
Qts : 0.45
Qes : 0.49
Qms : 5.64
VAS : 21.9 L
Mms : 187.4 g

----------

*SA-15 :*



















FS : 30.9 Hz
Qts : 0.60
Qes : 0.66
Qms : 6.12
VAS : 92.7 L
Mms : 308.4 g

----------

I can't wait to get to testing  

If you are wondering why the Fs isn't like 20 Hz on the 15 inch... that is because we stiffened it up a bit to keep box size down.


----------



## sundownz

Suggest Box Specs :

*SA-15 :*

Sealed @ 2.5 cubes (Qtc = 0.888) - F3 of 42 Hz

Ported @ 3.0 cubes tuned to 35 Hz - F3 of 30 Hz

*SA-10 :*

Sealed @ 0.75 cubes (Qtc = 0.649) - F3 of 50 Hz

Ported @ 1.25 cubes tuned to 35 Hz - F3 of 29 Hz


----------



## Electrodynamic

Are you going to make an 8" that handles 3000 watts daily? That's what I need.


----------



## sundownz

I'm ON IT dude... Fs is 90 Hz, is that okay ?


----------



## Electrodynamic

As long as it's got mad ess quezorz.


----------



## sundownz

Even better... it has SQL *looks for JimJ*


----------



## sundownz

It's pretty hard to tear these up 

4200 watt burst... 150.1 dB on one SA-15 prototye:

YouTube - Sundown Audio SA-15 Prototype SPL Burp


----------



## Boostedrex

Hey Jacob, would that 15 work as an IB sub? What kind of Xmax are you expecting?

Zach


----------



## sundownz

Based on some measurements I've had done it's nearly 20mm by BL linearity... they will "throw" alot more than that without damage. Simple overhang is 16.25mm but the BL is linear (greater than 70% rest value) beyond that.

You can't see it well in the video but I had it moving WELL beyond the linear limits.


----------



## Boostedrex

So you think it would hang just fine IB then I take it? That is a market that seems to really be gaining in popularity lately. Just look at how AE can't keep the IB15 in stock!


----------



## sundownz

I wouldn't mind seeing someone test them IB


----------



## [email protected]

I still like those baskets for some reason


----------



## Mack

That is a beefy looking 10". I'm locked in as that might make me change up things abit.


----------



## sundownz

BeatsDownLow said:


> I still like those baskets for some reason


Me too! Always have


----------



## [email protected]

I also like them in blue on the sd-1's


----------



## Quisler

Do you have an ETA yet? Wondering how those 10s are going.


----------



## fish

Jacob, what kind of power handling does the 15" have? Any idea on price yet?


----------



## sundownz

10s, 12s, and 15s are all rated 600 RMS.

Working out some more of the final details then I will announce a pre-sale.


----------



## 1sashenka

Are those Neo/Ceramic magnets?


----------



## sundownz

They are not neo - standard ferrite magnets.


----------



## ALL4SPL

Price point on the 10s, I am in the market for a new pair for my new car.


----------

